# US 2017 Tax E-File



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tax time is here again. Those of us residing in the Philippines have until 15 Jun 2018 to file. If you owe taxes and wait til 15 Jun even if you are allowed an extension, you will have to pay interest on any tax not paid by the regular due date of your return (April 15 for calendar year taxpayers), you would not pay a penalty til after 15 Jun.

You can e-file for free under certain conditions. I used TurboTax and it is free if your Adjusted Gross Income(AGI) is less than $33,000. Other companies have higher AGIs or age restrictions etc. Social Security does not count for a lot of people for the AGI. I filed with TurboTax on 27 Jan and they forwarded to IRS on 29 Jan with IRS accepting the same date. 

This is the IRS website free file page:

https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Tax time is here again. Those of us residing in the Philippines have until 15 Jun 2018 to file. If you owe taxes and wait til 15 Jun even if you are allowed an extension, you will have to pay interest on any tax not paid by the regular due date of your return (April 15 for calendar year taxpayers), you would not pay a penalty til after 15 Jun.
> 
> You can e-file for free under certain conditions. I used TurboTax and it is free if your Adjusted Gross Income(AGI) is less than $33,000. Other companies have higher AGIs or age restrictions etc. Social Security does not count for a lot of people for the AGI. I filed with TurboTax on 27 Jan and they forwarded to IRS on 29 Jan with IRS accepting the same date.
> 
> ...


Another reminder....

If you have had over $10,000 in bank accounts here (total of all accounts) you need to file an FBAR by April 15th. It used to be due by June 30th but they changed it to coincide with the tax due date.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Another reminder....
> 
> If you have had over $10,000 in bank accounts here (total of all accounts) you need to file an FBAR by April 15th. It used to be due by June 30th but they changed it to coincide with the tax due date.


Was asked that by TurboTax and also if $400,000 or over.

Chuck


----------

